# How would you score solve movements?



## GRVigo (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello. I'm developing a PC software to get solves for a standard 3x3x3 cube using different methods (I plan to release it as free software).
To choose the best algortihms for each situation I perform different evaluations. One of them is the "comfortability" of the movements. So to each movement I give a score in function of how comfortable I feel performing it. I'm right-handed and I use two hands in my solves, so I give this scores to the movements:

--------------------------------------------------
Dominant hand: Right
One or two hands: Two hands
Scores:

// Single
9, 10, 6, // U, U', U2
5, 6, 4, // D, D', D2
10, 8, 5, // F, F', F2
4, 5, 3, // B, B', B2
10, 10, 8, // R, R', R2
7, 8, 4, // L, L', L2

// Double
5, 5, 3, // u, u', u2
3, 3, 2, // d, d', d2
4, 4, 2, // f, f', f2
3, 2, 2, // b, b', b2
5, 4, 3, // r, r', r2
4, 4, 3, // l, l', l2

// Middle
1, 1, 1, // E, E', E2
1, 1, 1, // S, S', S2
2, 8, 6, // M, M', M2

// Turns
2, 2, 2, // x, x', x2
3, 3, 3, // y, y', y2
2, 2, 2, // z, z', z2
--------------------------------------------------

For example, I feel comfortable performing U movement (score 9), and I feel very uncomfortable with B2 movement (score 3), but I'm not an experienced speedcuber (my PB is 18 seconds).

I know this review is totally subjective, but I want to know how you would score it. You can put different scores for each movement (you can use my scores as template) in function of if you are right or left-handed or if you solve using one hand (specify if you use right or left hand).

The scale is from 1 to 10, 1 for totally uncomfortable movement and 10 if you feel really good with it.

I hope you find this question of your interest and I would love to read your comments about it.

Edit: As suggested Filipe Teixeira,I prepared a Google Form: https://forms.gle/M2wzEL8SLgPSfNUs8


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 9, 2021)

you could make a google form to collect data from various speedcubers

I'm willing to fill the form with my data

you could also include some common triggers


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 9, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> you could make a google form to collect data from various speedcubers


I never made a google form, but I will study it. Thank you.

Edit, is done here: https://forms.gle/M2wzEL8SLgPSfNUs8


----------



## qwr (Nov 9, 2021)

I had a similar idea for algorithm search, but using a cost function somewhat like HTM (or my proposed 1.5HTM) but with adjusted values. In that case I would definitely suggest adding common triggers like sexy and sledge as lower cost than just the sum of their turns.


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 9, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> you could also include some common triggers





qwr said:


> I would definitely suggest adding common triggers like sexy and sledge as lower cost than just the sum of their turns.


I will need to study how to implement it, but it's a nice idea. Thank you.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 9, 2021)

Creation of the trigger database


Hello friends (I am sorry for my English but it is not my native language, hope you understand all my sentences). As there are several known and generally accepted triggers among cubers, I would like to collect them and prepare the table of them, so for this reason I am starting this thread...




www.speedsolving.com




this may help


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 10, 2021)

Movecount Coefficient Calculator: Online Tool To Evaluate The Speed Of 3x3 Algorithms


Movecount Coefficient Calculator The Movecount Coefficient Calculator takes an algorithm or a list of algorithms and outputs the movecount coefficient of each algorithm. The lower the movecount coefficient, the faster the algorithm. This calculator doesn't take how risky an algorithm is into...




www.speedsolving.com









__





Movecount Coefficient Calculator






trangium.github.io


----------

